# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مريخ  السودان  VS الرابطه  كوستى

## ابو همام

*بسم الله  الذى  ﻻيضر  مع  اسمه  شى  فى اﻻرض وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع  العليم
اللهم   انصر  المريخ  
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم   انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد اينما ذهب ولعب
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم امين ي رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق انشالله
الثلاثه نقاط مهمه شديد بعد تعادل الجلافبط
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق دائما  للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبحث عن الصدارة امام الرابطة مساء اليوم بكوستي

يتحدي  المريخ مساء اليوم على ملعب كوستي العريق فريق الرابطة كوستي و ذلك  ضمن  مواجهات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته  الــــــ(20) في  دورته الثانية ويدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم بهدف الثأر من  خصمه الذي عطله في  آخر مواجهة له معه بكوستي و ذلك للانفراد بصدارة  الممتاز و كان المريخ قد  اقام معسكر تحضيري بتونس خاض من خلاله الفريق  تجربتين في تونس امام محترفي  الدوري هناك كسبها المريخ بهدفين لهدف و خسر  تجربته الثانية بهدف و تعتبر  مباراة اليوم هي الثانية للمريخ على صعيد  التنافس الداخلي وكان المريخ قد  عاد للتناقس الداخلي عبر مسابقة كاس  السودان حينما واجه الاهلي الخرطوم في  دور الــــ(16) وفاز عليه 3-2 وتأهل  لمواجهة الهلال الابيض في دور  الـــــ(8) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل في ضيافة الرابطة كوستي مساء اليوم

يحل  المريخ في ضيافة الرابطة كوستي في العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم على   ملعب  إستاد كوستي ضمن الجولة الخامسة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز،   وسيرمي  المريخ بثقله من أجل تحقيق الفوز الأول على الرابطة كوستي بملعبه   بعد أن  فشل الأحمر في العودة بالنقاط الثلاث في آخر زيارتين له لكوستي،   وينتظر أن  يعتمد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفريق على نفص العناصر   التي ينوي  الاعتماد عليها في مباراة مولودية العلمة يوم الجمعة المقبل في   الجولة  الأولى من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال فيما ينتظر أن يقتحم   الإيفواري  محمد سيلا التشكيلة الأساسية ليظهر منذ البداية في الدفاع إلى   جانب أمير  كمال ويتوقع أن يدفع الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ في مباراة   اليوم أمام  الرابطة بنفس العناصر التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في لقاء   مولودية العلمة يوم  الجمعة المقبل في دور المجموعتين من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ الله يكفينا شر الاشرار 
نتمني ان لا يصاب لاعب لان مباراة العلمة يوم الجمعة القادم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختار الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو 20 لاعبا للمغادرة مع  البعثة الى كوستي لمواجهة فريق الرابطة وهم راجي عبدالعاطي , جمال سالم ,  المعز محجوب , علي جعفر , امير كمال , احمد ضفر , الريح علي , مصعب عمر ,  محمد سيلا , رمضان عجب , عمر بخيت , سالمون , كوفي , اوكرا , بكري المدينة ,  عبدو جابر , ديدية , ابرهومه , شمس الفلاح , شيبون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 			ورد من الحبيب سيف الدين عبد الله النور ان المبارة ستلعب في  الساعة العاشرة تماما  وليس العاشرة والنصف كما جاء في الصحف اليوم 

المصدر رئيس البعثة حاتم عبد الغفار  		

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*منتصرون باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم نصرك الموزر اللهم انصرنا ببركة الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*وين الرابط الحبيب ازهري الصديق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال .. امير .. علي جعفر .. رمضان .. مصعب .. سلمون .. عمر بخيت .. ضفر  .. كوفي .. ديديه.   بكري
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قناة النيل قناة مغرقة في الفشل 
باقي عشرة دقائق ولم يبدأ الإستيديو التحليلي
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## الاشتر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال .. امير .. علي جعفر .. رمضان .. مصعب .. سلمون .. عمر بخيت .. ضفر  .. كوفي .. ديديه.   بكري



تلاحظ من التشكيل ان المدير الفني للمريخ اصبح على قناعة تامة بوجود رمضان في الطرف الايمن وكم كنت اتمنى ان يعاد رمضان الى المقدمة الهجومية لان الاعتماد على على بكري وديديه غير كافي 
ورمضان يتميز على بكري في التسديد من خارج المنطقة 
لكن تبقى مشكلة الطرف الايمن مشكلة استعصت على المريخ في ايجاد بديل 
*

----------


## الاشتر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال .. امير .. علي جعفر .. رمضان .. مصعب .. سلمون .. عمر بخيت .. ضفر  .. كوفي .. ديديه.   بكري



تلاحظ من التشكيل ان المدير الفني للمريخ اصبح على قناعة تامة بوجود رمضان في الطرف الايمن وكم كنت اتمنى ان يعاد رمضان الى المقدمة الهجومية لان الاعتماد على على بكري وديديه غير كافي 
ورمضان يتميز على بكري في التسديد من خارج المنطقة 
لكن تبقى مشكلة الطرف الايمن مشكلة استعصت على المريخ في ايجاد بديل 
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*كل  الدعوات  للمريخ  بتحقيق  فوز  كاسح  و مواصلة  الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*
الاستديو التحليلي شغال من 10 الا 10 الكورة الساعة كم
*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال .. امير .. علي جعفر .. رمضان .. مصعب .. سلمون .. عمر بخيت .. ضفر .. كوفي .. ديديه. بكري
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*رابط  مباشر  لمشاهدة  المباراة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*انشاء الله نحقق النصر ونتصدر ونطمن قبل مباراة العلمة
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكلة فى النقل ... الكهرباء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يبدو ان ابراج الإضاءة لم تتحمل الحمولة فإنطفأت في استاد كوستي
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*بدأت المباراة لكن اوقفت بسبب انخفاض الاضاءة!!!!

المصدر النيلين الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إتحاد الفشل يمارس هوايته في الفشل المتواصل
لماذا لم تتم تجربة الإضاء بصورة علمية فنية قبل المباراة
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## سامرين

*معقوله بس !! هم ماعارفين انو المباراة اليوم من المفترض انو كل شي يكون علي مايرام ابراجهم دي من بدري ليه مااتفقدوها
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وين الكوره
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*â€‹عشان يكركبو لينا ركبنا اكتر ما هي مكركبه يا دكتوره
*

----------


## ezzeo

*حسبى الله عليكم ... ياربى ضامرين لينا شنو ما دايرينها تتنقل ... الله استر .. عااااد أمبارح الجلفوط ما فقد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

â€‹عشان يكركبو لينا ركبنا اكتر ما هي مكركبه يا دكتوره



وإتكركبي يا ركب واتعذبي يا نفوس
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 48 (48 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,مامون,نادرالداني,أبو ريم,محمد حسن حامد,محمد طارق,هجو الأقرع,alamal,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,Azhari Siddeeg,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,الاشتر,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابوبكر رحمة الله,ايمن بشير,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,dema,ezzeo,خالد عبدالغني,ياسر جبرالله,جزراوي,Kamal Satti,kampbell,m3tamad,moamen,mohanur,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,Nadir Hassan,noory250,سلفاب عمر,كاكاو,sharif74,كروبين,علي حران,علي سنجة+,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر سعيد,عبد المنعم خليفة,فراس الشفيع,فوزي سدر
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*تصويبة من رمضان عجب مرت جوار القائم .. الدقيقة 22 والتعادل سلبي حتي الان ..
اللهم نصرك المؤزر ..
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التعادل مازال قائما بعد مرور مصف ساعة من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفشل يتلازم مع الثنائي الفاشل الاتحاد العام والنيلين

صحي شبهينا واتلاقينا
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التعادل مازال قائما بعد مرور نصف ساعة من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*رابط المباراة حتى ولو في الإزاعة يا ريت يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*معقوله ي على جعفر الله يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*على جعفر ياغاريزيتو حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكله  فى دفاع المريخ  انفراد تام من خلال هجمتين
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*هجمة خطرة لي الرابطة مرت .. عدم تفاهم بين مصعب وعلي جعفر .. بعد دقيقية هجمة من عبدالحميد السعودي ينقذها جمال لي ركنية .. ضغط لي الرابطه خلال هذه الدقائق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يتالق بقوة ويبعد هدف اكيد للرابطة من قدم كريستوفر ويبعدها للركنية
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*بتاع الرادي ده بنبح كده داير يوقف قلبنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف ابيض للرابطة لتسلل السعودي
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*لاحوله ولا قوة الا بالله هدف ابيض للرابطه الراية تنقض الهدف .. وركلة ركنية 3 للرابطه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قناة النيليلن تعتزر للشعب السوداني نتيجة لخطا بشري لم تستطع نقل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الرابطة ضاغطة في الدقائق الماضية
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ياخي المذيع دا مالو               .....                 والمريخ مزنوق كدا في شنو  غلط    ...... الحاصل شنو وين وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مرة اخرى تبدأ الإضاءة في الإنخفاض والحكم يأمر بإستمرار المباراة
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*قوووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووون للمريخ
*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله منصرين ختو الرحمن في قلوبكم
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*قووووووووون بكري المدينة د43
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون دا الجابو منو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ديديه يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ الدقيقة 43
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ديديه ليبيري صناعة عمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ديديه المحرز للهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*دددديدببي
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله 
يارب الثاني 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*بكرى يا شقلبه
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عقررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب احبك
*

----------


## sonstar

*لوكو الصبر باذن الله فائزين
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*الدفاع ياغريزيتو الله اخليك
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ديدي دا عقرب جديد غرزة والله ملك التسجيلات الله اسامح الطير مننا الياسو والتاني المعاهو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد اللطيف ودبلال
					

قووووووووووووووووووووووووون



دا قون تاني ولا القبيييييل داك 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله المذيع ده رفع لي الضغط بالصراخ الله يسامحه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديديه ديديه الله عليه
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

دا قون تاني ولا القبيييييل داك 




ده القبييييييل هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الهدف جابو كوفي .. صححو المعلومه الان .. كوفي والتاني
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الهدفين كوفي ولا الحاصل ايه اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*التاني معلومة
*

----------


## mohanur

*كوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون تاني الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الهدف الاول من كوفي والتاني ايضا كوفي وضع الكورة بليسنق خلف الحارس هدف جميل .. من تمريرة من ضفر بالكعب
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الحمد لله 
يارب الثالث
*

----------


## Nadir Hassan

*انا اذا كنت فى مكان ناس قناة النيلين ديل كنت قفلتها...
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يعني اسي النتيجة اتنين ولا واحد
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*واحد ديدية وواحد كوفي
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كوفي ياخي انت ملكه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي اتنين للمريخ

الله اكببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببر
*

----------


## mohanur

*بعدين المذيع دا خلعنا   لانو من بدا النقل الرابطة ضاغطة   وبعدين وضح انو المريخ سيطر في ال30 دقيقة الاولى  ومن ثم سيطرت الرابطة واستعاد المريخ السيطرة ممكن نفهم انو كان توزيع جهد    لكن ماعصرتو علينا بتوزيع جهدكم دا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمد لله الذي لا تحصى نعمه علينا
*

----------


## sonstar

*ما مهم الجاب القون منو المهم هفين والتالت في السكه
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ان شاء الله تكون مسجله .. الله لا سامحكم يا ناس النيلين انتو وكل مسؤل عن القناة المهزله دي .. والله لو بصرفؤ عليها قرؤش تكون مشكله اقترح يبيعوها لي ناس النيل للاعشاب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هدفين للزعيم
كوفي الاول
ديديه التاني
بأذن الله التالت والرابع في السكه
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــم اـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ص ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر المريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بهدفين ديديه وكوفي بدون مقابل للرابطه ندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم في الشوط الثاني لزيادة الغلة من الاهداف الي ثلاث ورباع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا سلام عليك يا بكري
متعة والله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد المدينة أن يحرز الهدف الثالث للمريخ لولا براعة الحارس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدفين علي الرابطة كوستي
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*المزيع شطب راسنا قال القونين أحرزهم كوفي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انشاء الله مجتمعين في الحرم 
â€‹الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 86 (86 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,ماجد احمد+,نادرالداني+,محمد حسن حامد,محمد على عبد الهادى,محمد عيسى,محارب المريخ,alamal,ali sirag,مريخنا العظيم,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مروان احمد,ayman akoud,Azhari Siddeeg,azzreem,brokhia,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,الاشتر,الباعود,الجراح,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق هبانى,الشفيع احمد الشيخ,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوبكر رحمة الله,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن بشير,ايمن حسن عبد الرحيم,ايمن كرار,احمر اللون,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,farandakas,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,Jeddu,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kartoub,kramahmad,m3tamad,Mohamed Mirghani,mohanur,monzir ana,mosa2000,mozamel1,Muhammed,musab aljak,Musab Wadshendi,Nadir Hassan,nawaf,noory250,سلفاب عمر,سامرين,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق بلول,RED PLANET+,red_yellow,كاتنقا,كاكاو,كروبين,sonstar,tareq,علي سنجة,عليش الهادي,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر العمر,عاصم عبدالرحيم بشير,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عجب ميدوب,عزالدين كواب,فرناندو بيانو,فوزي سدر,ود من الله,ود البقعة+,ودالعقيد,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة قوية من بكري المدينة روي قلواك يتالق ويخرجها للركنية

ينتهي عليها الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدفي كوفي في الدقيقتين  43 و50
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انقطع التيار الكهربائي بالكامل في الأستاد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sonstar
					

ما مهم الجاب القون منو المهم هفين والتالت في السكه



22222222222222222222222
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي دا فهم شنو السودان كلو عارف المريخ لاعب في كوستي ناس كهربة كوستي ماعارفين
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

انقطع التيار الكهربائي بالكامل في الأستاد



وفي حالة زي دي بحصل اية 
وبعدين مع ناس الاتحاد ديل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوفي يتالق ويسجل هدفين ويؤكد احقيته بالبقاء في كشوفات لبمريخ
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*فعلا شغل الجلافيط بدا من بره الميدان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المحلل الرياضي في اف أم 104 لم يستطيع قول كلمة طيبة عن المريخ
الحقد يبدوا جلياً في حديثه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بداية الشوط الثاني لمباراة البيرو وكولمبيا حيث لازال التعادل بدون اهداف قائما
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

المحلل الرياضي في اف أم 104 لم يستطيع قول كلمة طيبة عن المريخ
الحقد يبدوا جلياً في حديثه



هم يحقدوا والزعيم يقدل ويجندل ويزيدهم مغص
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 76 (76 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ود البقعة,abouzr,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,مامون,محمد حسن حامد,محمد عيسى,alamal,alastaz,ali sirag,مريخابي كسلاوي,ayman akoud,AYMANMOEZ,Azmi shosh,brokhia,المريود,الاشتر,الباعود,الجراح,الحوشابي,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن بشير,ايمن كرار,Consultant,ezoo2t,farandakas,Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,glg mo,جلال الزبير,ياسر محجوب محى الدين,ياسر ابكر عيسى,حبيب العجب,حسن بشير,Jeddu,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kartoub,kramahmad,m3tamad,merrikh lover,moamen,Mohamed Eisa,Mohamed Mirghani,mohanur,mosa2000,Nadir Hassan,nawaf,noory250,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,زين العابدين عبدالله,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,كاكاو,كروبين,sonstar,tareq,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عليش الهادي,عمر العمر,عمر سعيد,عاصم عبدالرحيم بشير,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدو,عشقي المريخ ويونايتد,فوزي سدر,ود من الله,ودالبورت,ودالعقيد,ودالطاهر,قدوره الاصلي
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الظاهر الليلة المباراة دي منها والسحور
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*لو الكهرباء ما رجعت الموقف كيف
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود من الله
					

لو الكهرباء ما رجعت الموقف كيف



سؤال مهم
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*تتلعب بكره ان شاء الله شوط واحد تكمله لي مباراة اليوم .. حتي لؤ باقي 5 دقايق يتموها 5دقايق بكره
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*يعتبر المريخ منتصر بعدد الاهداف التى احرزها اذا كانت اكثر من اثنين واذا كانت اقل من اثنين يعتبرا لمريخ فايز 2/ صفر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*افتكر لن تعاد ودي مسؤولية الاتحاد العام واتحاد كوستي
ما عندنا معاهم شغلة والزعيم منتصر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يستانف اللعب الدقيقة 7
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجعوا تاني لبث المباراة اذاعيا

كتر خير الاذاعة الرياضية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ مازال يلعب بنفس التشكيلة دون تغيير

جمال سالم 
رمضان عجب امير كمال علي جعفر مصعب عمر
جابسون عمر بخيت كوفي ضفر
بكري المدينة ديديه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .... اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*رابط للإذاعة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*والله ناس علي جعفر يضيعونا في الابطال
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/azharisiddeeg22
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan
*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*المريخ يتقدم بهدفين في شوط المباراة الاول للغاني كوفي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قالوا قون كوفي التاني رائع رائع بصورة رهيبة

منها لله النيليم الفاشلة حرمتنا منه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المدينة يحرزالهدف الثالث للمريخ
*

----------


## المريود

*قوووون
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزعيم ينثر المتعة وصدارة بجدارة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*راجي يحرز الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*Raji Abdulaaty
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*راجي الاحرز الهدف من تمريرة المدينة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حرمونا ناس النيلين من مشاهدة المتعة دي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
المريخ يسطر سيطرة تامة علي المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قالوا قون كوفي التاني رائع رائع بصورة رهيبة

منها لله النيليم الفاشلة حرمتنا منه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله المذيع حيرنا كل تعليقه خطأ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابراهومة بديلاً لديديه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر بديلا لبكري المدينة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف ابيض للمريخ ينقضه الحكم للتسلل
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزعيم  صدارة بجدارة ومن خارج الديار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع جابسؤن سلمون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جابسون سالمون يحرز الهدف الرابع للمريخ
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الرااااابع من سلمون
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحكم عوقوهو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياشباب موقف راجي القانوني صحيح
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جابسون سالمون يفوز بنجومية المباراة بجدارة
*

----------


## mosa2000

*راجي توقف مباراة في دوري السودان
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*جابسون سلمون يفوز بنجومية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جابسون سلمون نجما للقاء
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الله يجازي الكان السبب 
كانت سهرة ممتعة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اصبح موقفه سليم
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 42 من الشوط الثانى والزعيم متقدم برباعية 

المزيع رجع فى كلامه وقال 34 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى .... رجع تانى وقال حاليا الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة الكورة ما مسجلة
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك ورضاء نفسك لك الشكر ولك الحمد علي جزيل نعمك وعطاياك وثناياك لشعب المريخ فلك الحمد والشكر والمنه بعدد خلقك ياكريم يا جواد يا عدل
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دقيقتين بدل الزمن المبدد
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وك يا صفوة الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*المريخ مع غازيتو ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*مبروك وان شالله دايما منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك ورضاء نفسك لك الشكر ولك الحمد علي جزيل نعمك وعطاياك وثناياك لشعب المريخ فلك الحمد والشكر والمنه بعدد خلقك ياكريم يا جواد يا عدل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التهاني الصادقة بالفوز المستحق والصدارة بجدارة لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد وعقبال الفوز يوم الجمعة القادمة بذات النتيجة علي فريق العلمة الجزائري باذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صافرة ابو شنب تعلن  نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم برباعية وتربع على صدارة الممتاز بفارق نقطتين من ابو الهل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ار مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة
عقبال العلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــة
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك ورضاء نفسك لك الشكر ولك الحمد علي جزيل نعمك وعطاياك وثناياك لشعب المريخ فلك الحمد والشكر والمنه بعدد خلقك ياكريم يا جواد يا عدل
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
المستوي كيف ؟ منتظرين التقييم الفني 
أنشاءالله ما يكون في أصابات او بطاقات 
الناس الحضروا الكوره مدونا بالتحليل الفني للمباراه للأطمئنان اكثر واكثر 
*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم

* رياضة سودانية
 مباشر ..الرابطة و المريخ ..الدقيقة الــ(40) من الشوط الثاني المريخ متقدم برباعية على الرابطة 



 
اليوم 11:56 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته وضح ان المريخ كان هو الافضل حيث وجد بكري المدينة فرصة لكنه أضاعها 
توقف المباراة 
توقفت المباراة لـــ(9) دقائق منذ الدقيقة الثالثة بسبب انخفاض الاضاءة لكن الحكم امر باستمرار المباراة 
في الدقيقة السابعة حصل اللاعب ديديه على فرصة على طبق من ذهب لم يحسن التعامل معها 
محمد المرتضي يظهر 
ظهر اللاعب محمد المرتضي بقوة و كاد ان يحرز هدفا في الدقيقة 23 لكن الحظ حرمه حينما مرت كرته جوار القائم .
معاناة الدفاع الاحمر 
بعد مرور 30 دقيقة وقع دفاع المريخ في اخطأ قاتلة و كاد ان يحرز منها اللعب احمد مارتن هدفا لكن جمال سالم ابعد كرته لركلة زاوية 
هجوم الرابطة يتلاعب بالمريخ
تلاعب هجوم الرابطة بدفاع المريخ وحصل على اكثر من فرصة اضيعت بسبب التسرع 
هدف منقوض للرابطة 
في الدقيقة 37 نقض الحكم هدفا للرابطة كوستي بحجة وجود اللاعب كريستوفر في موقع التسلل 
غارزيتو يتدخل 
تدخل المدرب غارزيتو بعد الدقيقة 37 وطالب اللاعبين بالصراة لدفاعية بعد ان انقذ جمال سالم هدفين محققين 
هدف مريخي
كوفي يحرز هدفا للمريخ 
احرز اللاعب كوفي هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الاول من عكسية اللاعب عمر بخيت 
وفي لدقيقة 44 كاد اللاعب السعودي ان يعادل الكفة للرابطة لكن امير كمال ابعد كرته لخارج الملعب .
هدف ثاني للمريخ 
احرز اللاعب كوفي الهدف الثاني للمريخ من عكسية اللاعب ضفر لعبها ارضية زاحفة فشلت معها محاولات الحارس روي قلواك 
قلواك يحرم المدينة من هدف
اطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة الاخيرة من الحصة الاولي حولها لركلة زاوية اعلن معها الحكم نهاية الحصة الاولى بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين 
الشوط الثاني 
وقبل بدايته انقطع التيار الكهربائي مرة اخري لكنه عاد وعادت المباراة لمسارها و في الدقيقة السادسة كاد اللاعب المرتضي ان يقلص الفارق لفريقه الرابطة 
خروج كوفي ودخول راجي
في الدقيقة الثانية عشر اخرج المدرب اللاعب كوفي و ادخل في مكانه راجي و ذلك لتنشيط الوسط من الجهة اليسرى .
تراجع مستوى الرابطة 
تراجع مستوى الرابطة كثيرا في الجزء الاول من الحصة الثانية بسبب المجهودات التي بذلها في الشوط الاول .
هدف ثالث للمريخ 
احرز اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الثاني مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب ضفر التي حولها له بكري المدينة 
هدف منقوض 
نقض الحكم هدفا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر بحجة التسلل 
سالمون يضيف الرابع 
اضاف اللاعب جابسون سالمون الهدف الرابع من عكسية اللاعب عمر بخيت 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة برباعية مريخية حاااااااااااااااااااااارقة

الصدارة بجدارة لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*أستاذنا / عبدالمنعم خليفه 
ياريييييييييت تجدع لينا لقطات من المباره نتصبر بيها ونتسحر بيها ونتكيف بيها ( لو ) أمكن 
والله يديك الصحه العافيه انت والمتابع معاهو وجميع شعب المريخ
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*أستاذنا / عبدالمنعم خليفه 
ياريييييييييت تجدع لينا لقطات من المباره نتصبر بيها ونتسحر بيها ونتكيف بيها ( لو ) أمكن 
والله يديك الصحه والعافيه انت والمتابع معاهو وجميع شعب المريخ
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مبروك الرباعية النظيفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية الاخ العزيز عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك للصفوة
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف مبروك نصر مستحق واداء رائع وتعزيز للصداره
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*الحمدلله 
الف مبروووووو ك يا زعماء الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## خالد محمد الحسن علي

*المريخ يجتاز الرابطة برباعية نظيفه ... الله الله يا مريخ يا كبير
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*يا برهان. لو انت قايل روحك
بتعرف اثيوبيا. غرزه منقطه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياشباب وعقبال العلمه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سيلا ياغارزيتو احسن من مليون على جعفر ياريت ما يحصل عليهو الحصل لمالك اسحق
                        	*

----------

